# cou clair/ cou blanc



## FrenchFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

Pardon my spelling, but in Alpine coloring, what is the difference between cou clair and cou blanc? And can you define black-eared sungau?


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

cou clair is off-white, tan, beige front quarters where as a cou blanc is white front quarters. If the sundgau is true sundgau except for black ears you could register that way with the discription stating black ears.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

COU BLANC (coo blanc) - literally "white neck" white front quarters and black hindquarters with black or gray markings on the head.

COU CLAIR (coo clair) - literally "clear neck" front quarters are tan, saffron, off-white, or shading to gray with black hindquarters.

SUNDGAU (sundgow) - black with white markings such as under body, facial stripes, etc. (you would add the black ear markings)


----------

